# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS >  Εργαλεία επισκευής NOKIA

## sakisvas

Καλησπέρα Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους,

Θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω που μπορώ να βρώ εργαλεία επισκευής κινητών NOKIA, πχ NOKIA STANDARD TOOLKIT, COVER OPENING TOOLS OVAL SIDE....

Γενικά εργαλεία τα οποία χρησιμοποιείτε για disassembly.


ευχαριστώ,

----------


## rep

κατσαβιδια TORX παντου...μετα το μονο που θα χρειαστεις ειναι πενες...ναι πενες απο μουσικα οργανα μερικες σκληρες και μερικες μαλακές τιποτα αλλο..

----------


## katmadas

Αν παραγγηλεις απο ebay προσοψη για το κινητο η περισσοτεροι στα δινουν δωρεαν!

----------


## leosedf

Μπορείς να βρείς και γνήσια π.χ. SRT-6 πένα κλπ, όσον αφορά τα κατσαβίδια πάρε γενικά του εμπορίου.
Υπάρχουν άπειρα εργαλεία και πολλά είναι για συγκεκριμένα μοντέλα αν και κάποια αγγίζουν σειρές κινητών όπως camera removal tools η κάποια γενικά service jigs κλπ.

----------


## sakisvas

> Μπορείς να βρείς και γνήσια π.χ. SRT-6 πένα κλπ, όσον αφορά τα κατσαβίδια πάρε γενικά του εμπορίου.
> Υπάρχουν άπειρα εργαλεία και πολλά είναι για συγκεκριμένα μοντέλα αν και κάποια αγγίζουν σειρές κινητών όπως camera removal tools η κάποια γενικά service jigs κλπ.


Ναι αυτό έχω δει πως υπάρχουν κάποια ειδικά για να ανοίξεις πχ τα καπάκια. Αυτά από που τα πέρνω;

----------


## leosedf

Πουθενά, στη μαύρη.

----------


## katmadas

Λοιπον αυτα μου τα εστειλαν με 2 προσωψεις των 3 ευρω και χωρις μεταφορικα και χωρις να ψαξω πουθενα!
09012012320.jpg09012012317.jpg


Αν και δεν ειχα τετοια προβλημματα καθως ειχα προμυθευτει ενα εργαλειο της πλακας αλλα οποτε μου χρειαστηκε με εβγαλε πραγματικα ασπροπρωσοπο!Κοστιζει μολις κατι ευρω(5 η 6 δεν θυμαμαι)
και υπαρχει σε μαγαζια οπως το πρακτικερ!Το εργαλειο μικρο και θαυματουργο ειναι αυτο:

09012012321.jpg

Αυτα τα ολιγα λοιπον...
Μερικες φορες η λυση σε ενα προβλημμα ειναι πιο κοντα απο εκει που ψαχνεις και ισως να μην υπαρξει καν αν εχεις προνοησει γιαυτο απο πριν!

----------


## leosedf

Ναι με τη μόνη διαφορά ότι τα κινέζικα αν τα δουλέψεις επαγγελματικά θα τα πάρεις στο χέρι γρήγορα.
Εκτός αυτού παίζει να κάνεις ζημιά στο τηλέφωνο σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις.

----------


## rep

ετσι ακριβως...

----------


## katmadas

Σωστος!
Ενοητε οτι δεν κανουν για επαγγελματικη χρηση!
Παντως αν δεν τα χρειαζεσαι τετοια εργαλεια συχνα κανεις αποσβεση απο την πρωτη επισκευη που θα κανεις!
Το να κανεις ζημια παντως στο τηλεφωνο πολυ τα καταφερνουν και με επαγγελματικα!Αλλοι παλι καταστρεφουν τα επαγγελματικα εργαλεια!Εκει ειναι το κλαμα το μεγαλο!

----------


## leosedf

> Το να κανεις ζημια παντως στο τηλεφωνο πολυ τα καταφερνουν και με επαγγελματικα!Αλλοι παλι καταστρεφουν τα επαγγελματικα εργαλεια!Εκει ειναι το κλαμα το μεγαλο!


Καλά έχω δει αρκετά, μάλιστα και κόσμο να μην έχει ιδέα πως να χρησιμοποιήσει κάτι.

----------


## turist

Συμφωνώ με τους προλαλίσαντες, και να πω ότι χρησιμοποιώ κάποια Spudgers της Menda Chino made in USA και έχουνε βγει πολύ καλά.

----------


## sakisvas

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις,

Το πρόβλημα μου είναι πως έχω ένα N78 και θέλει ειδικό εργαλείο για να το  ανοίξω!!!

----------


## leosedf

Δές το service manual εκεί αναγράφει ποιο εργαλείο είναι και θα σου πώ.

----------


## rep

'η δες το video αποσυναρμολογισης http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhY0EU42egY

----------


## sakisvas

Το εργαλείο είναι το ss-184 oval side: cover opening , τώρα για τα ss-159 και ss-149 πιστεύω και με ένα λεπτό κατσαβίδη θα κάνω δουλειά.

----------


## leosedf

Τα εργαλεία αυτά κοστίζουν πάντως, θα ρίξω μια ματιά.

----------


## sakisvas

> Τα εργαλεία αυτά κοστίζουν πάντως, θα ρίξω μια ματιά.


OK ευχαριστώ.

----------


## sakisvas

> 'η δες το video αποσυναρμολογισης http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhY0EU42egY


Το είδα αλλά θέλει τα εργαλεία, φοβάμαι μην κάνω ζημιά αν προσπαθήσω με άλλο τρόπο.

----------


## rep

δεν μας ειπες τι προβλημα εχει το κινητο.

----------


## sakisvas

> δεν μας ειπες τι προβλημα εχει το κινητο.


Σωστός, δεν ανάβει καθόλου... νεκρό.

----------


## rep

εχεις γενικα γνωσεις απο κινητα?

----------


## sakisvas

> εχεις γενικα γνωσεις απο κινητα?


όχι μεγάλη, γιατί; δεν θα βγάλω ακρή; πιστεύω πως είναι από υγρασία. έτσι ξαφνικά το έπαθε. Δεν είμαι τελείως άσχετος πάντως. Έχεις να μου δώσεις καμιά συμβουλή;

----------


## rep

μερικα τηλεφωνα δεν εχουν ευκολη επισκευη και αυτο ειναι ενα απο αυτα.για πρωταρη δεν κανει αλλα αφου εχεις λιγη σχεση καντο.

----------


## sakisvas

> Τα εργαλεία αυτά κοστίζουν πάντως, θα ρίξω μια ματιά.


Καλησπέρα, 

αν βρεις κάτι περιμένω να μου πεις
ευχαριστώ

----------


## taskom

> Σωστός, δεν ανάβει καθόλου... νεκρό.


Αν εχεις τροφοδοτικο παγκου δοκιμασε να του δωσεις ταση με ακροδεκτες στις επαφες της μπαραριας και με πατημα του power on δες αν τραβαει ρευμα......

----------

